# Not a V, But important RE: Bees



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Here are some pretty miserable pups!

http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/375/These-Poor-Dogs-Learned-Quickly-That-Bees-Are-Not-Food


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

It's a sad comment on our times, but my first thought was "Photoshop?".


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Bob, You are probably right, didn't even think of Photo shop... Thank goodness... I would just die if my pup looked like those dogs.
Now I don't feel so bad :


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Gotta watch this... Very special!!

Adding this Not A V... But sure got to me!!
https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=742496802460706&fref=nf


----------



## ZekieBoysMom (Jul 10, 2014)

Yeah, seeing as most of those pics have nearly exactly the same swelling I'd suspect Photoshop as well. Especially on the last ones. 

But Zeke apparently got hold of a bee or hornet one evening last summer & had a minor reaction. I just gave him a Benadryl & his fat lip was back to normal the next morning.


----------

